# Middle Provo Again



## rapalahunter

I tried to enlist the company of a few different friends on this trip. It ended up being just me for the morning.

My normal "big fish" holes were only producing dinks, so I adjusted the game plan and found that the fish were actively feeding in the faster areas of the river. It really picked up after I found where they were.

I was throwing a ghost minnow pointer the whole time. I fished from before sun up (6am or so) until about 9:15am. The same bugs were hatching again around nine for those who care (caddis). It wasn't as thick as it was last time, but there were still a fair number of them. And lots of fish feeding on them.

Here's some mid-week fish porn to appease the masses:


----------



## orvis1

NICE! Makes me wish I called out sick and went up with you....


----------



## Guns and Flies

I'm appeased, thank you!


----------



## Nor-tah

Geez!! That last one inhaled the lucky!! Good deal man!!


----------



## scientificangler

Wow...no mercy. Do the fish in that stretch jump out of the water and bow at your feet when you show up?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Nice looking fish.


----------



## LOAH

Awesome fish! That would've been worth a sick day. :wink: Glad you figured them out. Those are hoggish.


----------



## rapalahunter

It definitely would have been worth that sick day. It was a really good day on the river. I ended with well over 20 fish. They were all thick and meaty and full of fight! 8) 

scientificangler - welcome to the forums. He's my older brother. The man is a fantastic fisherman. Too bad for him he's been relegated to mid-west bass for the last five years.  Good news is his job is bringing him back to Utah, and the trout waters he fished for years of his life!!!  I look forward to out-fishing him (at least until he gets his groove back :wink: )


----------



## lvnstmc

Beautiful pics I have got to get my butt out of the boat and back on the stream again. Awesome pics thanks


----------



## Nueces

Thanks for posting, those are some nice looking fish.


----------



## BrownTownUtah

Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..


----------



## seniorsetterguy

BrownTownUtah said:


> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..


Hey RapalaHunter...just keep doin' what you're doin'. You are a sportsman in my book. Beautiful trout! Thanks for posting.

If you want to give the trout an even better chance, maybe you should fish with no hooks! :lol:


----------



## HopperLover

I use barbless hooks for fly fishing since it is easier to release the trout. However, if a treble hook from a spinner injures and kills a fish occasionally on the Provo then this is not necessarily a bad thing. There are probably still too many fish in the river, and keeping a few or a few becoming killed will only improve it. I don't keep fish because I don't like them, so I am probably a hypocrite. But if a few get killed I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bushrat311

BrownTownUtah said:


> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..


Relax BTU, it's not like he's fishing at Victory Ranch. :roll:


----------



## BrownTownUtah

I don't care where he is fishing....it's just to easy to hook and land a fish in the river when you have a lure that has SIX barbed hooks on it.. Come on it is to easy.. when I catch fish I enjoy the fight because I know that any little head shake, or jump the fish could get off the barbless hook. Let me guess--- you are using like 10-15 pound test too-huh? ha, come on


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Post 'em up BTU.. let's see 'em!


----------



## STEVO

BrownTownUtah said:


> I don't care where he is fishing....it's just to easy to hook and land a fish in the river when you have a lure that has SIX barbed hooks on it.. Come on it is to easy.. when I catch fish I enjoy the fight because I know that any little head shake, or jump the fish could get off the barbless hook. Let me guess--- you are using like 10-15 pound test too-huh? ha, come on


Sorry dude, But your that elitist that nobody can stand. Either do it your way or dont do it at all right??

rapalahunter
Nice pics & even nicer fish. You seem to have that river figured out. I might get a bite or 2 on that river, but you land plenty of fish. Awesome job!!!


----------



## FROGGER

I Agree with STEVO, great fish, thanks for posting... maybe we should all fish with lifesavers... :roll:


----------



## LOAH

Unbelievable. :roll:

There's always something up someone's crater.

The fish _did_ have a fair chance. They were born without hooks in their mouths. It's not like fishing a pointer guarantees anything. Good grief.

The fish were awesome and from what his report said, he wasn't very successful at first. Sounds like he needed plenty of skill to catch those browns.


----------



## BrownTownUtah

Senior.. here you go.. nice trout caught on a single hook on the Middle Provo.. theres no need for SIX hooks.. I see no problem using rapalas, or any lure in the river.. I am not a flyfishing snob..or whatever you wanna call it, I actually troll Lakes way more than I flyfish...I just like to catch big fish and release them with as little impact or damage as I can. ..its all the excessive hooks I have a problem with..


----------



## RnF

As long as they are with in the law I am ok with it.

Great pics, nice fish and good times. Thanks for sharing rapalahunter.


----------



## SteepNDeep

As long as we're posting Provo porn, here's a few I've meant to post from just over a week ago. The sickly non brown wasn't feeling so good as he had swallowed a barbless single hook. We got it out though and released him ok.


----------



## Nor-tah

Nice fish steep!!!
So Mr. Fish Biologist BrownTown, when you get the DWR to tell us to go barbless then we will as well. Until then, lets all just get along. Pretty for sure that I have fished with rapalahunter and EVERY FISH he catches swims away fine. He uses 6 pound line and get fish to his hands and back to the water faster than you do I am sure. I hope you fish make it after a long fight on your light tippet. Lay off us and go back to UOF. When you troll do you use single barbless? Please let us know....


----------



## SteepNDeep

Thanks Nortah. I used to use 6lb, but even with careful drag settings I had occasional break offs. Those are worse for me as I may have sealed the death of the fish. I use lures with a treble, and I do bend down the barbs. I dislike having a difficult time releasing them, and do think it's a bit easier on the fish so no big deal, why not.

BrownT- that is one seriously good looking fish. Best non-brown I've seen pulled from the Provo. Or you have really girly hands  . One or the other.

Looks like a bow, what section did he come from?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

BTU, Nice pics. How about a pic of yourself on the middle Provo -- with a fish on a single barbless...I live in Heber and I'm down there often walking the trails with my dog. I'd like to say hello sometime. No offense intended in previous posts...It's just that your tone is a bit condescending to those of us that fish with what works, is legal, and is widely considered ethical.

I'm a flyfisher too, but certainly not exclusively.

All the best,

Rob

PS: Is that first fat fish a bow? Haven't seen any of those on the middle Provo forever.


----------



## bucksandducks

Who is this guy? A whopping 12 posts and he gets on here and rips on one of the best members of this forum. I am willing to bet that no matter what rapalahunter fishes with he could out fish many people on this forum. I have had plenty of fish flip my luckycrafts out while I was reeling them in even with the six trebels that they have. :roll: Get off your high horse. Those were some beautiful fish that rapalahunter caught and you come on here and are an [email protected]$.


----------



## Greenguy88

Great looking browns man! That last one inhaled it! BTU... Come on man :roll:


----------



## FROGGER

That is definitely a bow...when was it caught... nice pics...


----------



## orvis1.2

BrownTownUtah said:


> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..


Nice post... BUT stupid comments in forums should be banned... it is way too annoying.. BrownTownUtah, Why not be a sportsman and replace those single barbless hooks with your teeth as you swim through river and bite at the trout? That way you can still fish, but it gives the trout a fair chance...


----------



## handsomefish

orvis1.2 said:


> BrownTownUtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post... BUT stupid comments in forums should be banned... it is way too annoying.. BrownTownUtah, Why not be a sportsman and replace those single barbless hooks with your teeth as you swim through river and bite at the trout? That way you can still fish, but it gives the trout a fair chance...
Click to expand...

+One
Why pay $20.00 for a lure and then alter it? Why take a chance of it affecting the action? and then to imply your not a sportsman if you don't doesn't make sence to me, and as far as giving the trout a fair chance I belive releasing it is as fair as it gets, I'm sure the fish would agree


----------



## Nibble Nuts

BrownTownUtah said:


> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..


I agree man. I like to give the trout as fair a chance as I can. I use small, single barbless hooks. That way I can quickly free the fish from the hook and pound the crap out of it before I punt it back into the water.


----------



## .45

I hope rapalahunter continue's to report.. 

Report's like this need to be shared, enjoyed and commented on by friends......I see no reason to slander a person who has caught some fine fish by using legal method's. It's just an insult to all sportsmen !

BrownTown....why not take your case to the DWR ? In the meantime, you slam a guy and then _boast_ how you catch fish, does not really show any class on your part. You should be ashamed of yourself !!

Rapalahunter....please continue to post, maybe in the Confidential forum, it will, at least work for another 28 or 38 post, everwhat it is. In some case's the limit should be set at 2 billion....

btw.....Hi NN's....


----------



## phishouttawater

I am appalled. I have been a member on this board for a long time and I just assumed you guys all used single barbless hooks. How dare you lesser beings enjoy fishing some other way than me. As an elitist I only fish the way I think it should be done.....anyone else is an idiot. And don't don't get me started on you bass fisherman.....wow you guys finally left your trailer park to fish.

IS THIS GUY FOR REAL. I am sure not. 

If you want to address the fair and equal treatment of a trout post in the general fishing from as a debate, don't go knock someone for having a fun, legal ethical day on the water. Grow up and get some class. 

You would think it was Monday with how annoyed I am. Sportsmen of Utah, sharpen your treble hooks the weekend is coming.


----------



## Gameface

The treble hook is like the shotgun of fishing. Just like you don't have to aim a shotgun, you don't have fish with a treble hook. You just throw it in the water and fish get caught on all those hooks, just based on the odds.

Edited to add: I knew I should have put some :roll: :roll: in my post, but I thought the sarcasm would be obvious.


----------



## Guns and Flies

orvis1.2 said:


> BrownTownUtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish...BUT Treble hooks in rivers should be banned.... it is way to easy.. RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..? That way you can still fish your Luckycrafts but it gives the trout a fair chance..
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post... BUT stupid comments in forums should be banned... it is way too annoying.. BrownTownUtah, Why not be a sportsman and replace those single barbless hooks with your teeth as you swim through river and bite at the trout? That way you can still fish, but it gives the trout a fair chance...
Click to expand...

 :rotfl: I can actually picture that in my head. Now the question is, how many teeth can you actually have in your mouth? I think Frogger's avatar would be the "single hook" equivalent.


----------



## SteepNDeep

We could have an entire thread on fishing snobbery. Here's one of my favorites. Maybe it was you- as the guys were from Utah. 

So, I've been to Alaska once, and, of course, I went to the Kenai as a first timer. I'll probably keep going there as it freaking rocks. So, when we fished for reds, we did that thing where you basically snag the fish in the mouth. Some guys use flyrods, some use casting reels, but the basic idea is that if you get lucky enough to snag the fish in the mouth you can keep it. People gave us all sorts of very serious advice on the level of tackle needed for this kind of fishing. Basically, we heard you couldn't use anything like what we use here and sometimes the advice approached steel rod and cable. Not actually, but pretty close. 

So we discovered it was overblown. We did end up buying new line while in Alaska as the heavy line we bought here was not needed and just was awkward. We have a great trip and on the way home some guys in the airport start telling us how they went to the Freddies and bought a Snoopy or Barbie fishing pole. They head to the river and proceed to bring in fish while laughing their collective arses off. The other anglers were none too happy about their fishing tactics. Like what? Gear makes the man, or maybe the fishing more fun? Sounded like they had a good time to me. It was a really funny story.


----------



## bushrat311

Gameface said:


> The treble hook is like the shotgun of fishing. *Just like you don't have to aim a shotgun, you don't have fish with a treble hook*. You just throw it in the water and fish get caught on all those hooks, just based on the odds.


Gameface you should write a how-to book for fishing and hunting success

Now I know why my upland bird hunting has been less than successful, I don't need to aim and follow through with my shot, just pull the trigger and I'll do much better. :roll:

I guess you're right, any idiot can just cast out a lure with a treble hook (or two) and ABRA CADABRA, you catch a fish, no skill involved whatsoever...what a concept! I guess I'll start tying all my flies on treble hooks and then matching the hatch won't even be a factor cause all it takes to catch a fish on a river is a treble hook apparently.


----------



## phishouttawater

Bushrat, You use a shotgun? Talentless. I shoot flying pheasants with 22lr. The .223 with iron sights is a sure bet for those high flying geese. Still in shock. Still feels like Monday.


----------



## UintaMan

BrownTownUtah said:


> Senior.. here you go.. nice trout caught on a single hook on the Middle Provo.. theres no need for SIX hooks.. I see no problem using rapalas, or any lure in the river.. I am not a flyfishing snob..or whatever you wanna call it, I actually troll Lakes way more than I flyfish...I just like to catch big fish and release them with as little impact or damage as I can. ..its all the excessive hooks I have a problem with..


WOW, you have got to be the worlds best little fisherman! HOW IMPRESSIVE, and on a single barb no less. You truly are AMAZING. We all can only hope that one day we are as cool as you! :roll: :shock:


----------



## UintaMan

Notice how the little boy slams one of the coolest dudes on here and then is not even man enough to come back on here and face the heat because of his IDIOTIC words. Either that or he possibly realized how much of a dumb azz he was and now is to embarrassed to come back on here. I for one hope he never posts again, I can only take so much crap that comes out of some these dumb azzes pie holes! And anyone else who agreed with this dumb azz can kiss it as well! :roll:


----------



## BrownTownUtah

Ha , it's getting good.


----------



## martymcfly73

I don't have a problem with rapalahunter or anyone else using lures on the river. What's the difference when we as fly fisherman use a dropper, or dare I say it here....use the "bounce" rig :shock: . We shouldn't call him out, it's not like he's using power bait. It's not like he's fishing at Vivian or anything. -BaHa!- 

Sorry RH, I don't think you'll ever live that one down. You're a good dude.


----------



## cheech

Brown just has an opinion. That's it! Others have opinions but it doesn't mean we need to get bent all out of shape about it. I seriously doubt RH is going to stop fishing trebles, and until the DWR sees it as a bad thing, it's perfectly fine. BrownStainUtah is most likely just trying to be a bit of a troll and get some people all riled up. It looks like he succeeded.


----------



## NiceShot

Nice.....


----------



## BrownTownUtah

Cheech.. is right..


----------



## FROGGER

BrownTownUtah said:


> RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..?


This is not just an opinion, you are stating he is not a sportsman because of the bait he uses.


----------



## cheech

FROGGER said:


> BrownTownUtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> RapalaHunter, Why not be a sportsman and replace those treble hooks with single hook barbless..?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not just an opinion, you are stating he is not a sportsman because of the bait he uses.
Click to expand...

Very true, I missed that.

This reminds me of the elitist A-hole fly fisherman discussions that I have heard...

"If you _____ you really aren't fly fishing."

The words that can be put into the blanks are:

Nymph
Use a strike indicator
Don't use a $600 rod
Fish a bead head
Fish with synthetic materials on your flies
Get banned from UOTF

I think it boils down to rules. Rules are for church, work, etc. The DWR sets the rules about law, and beside that, why make more rules? If I say "I'll never use anything but a fly rod" am I limiting my fishing experience? Maybe.

Brown was making his own rules (that if you fish with treble hooks you are not a sportsman) which is fine. FOR HIM! If you make rules and restrictions about the way YOU like to enjoy the outdoors, fine. Just don't try to impose your lame self aggrandizing rules upon the people who just like to feel a tug on the end of their line...

My $.02 with maybe $10 of change.


----------



## rapalahunter

Ain't no hater gonna hold me back from my game. 8)

Plus I think his point is kind of... well... stupid. He thinks it more sportsman like to use thin tippet and a single barbless hook because it gives the fish a chance. I think that thin tippet and a long fight that leads to damaging lactic acid build-up is worse for the fish and far less "sportsman" like than what I do. His tactics give the fish a better chance of not getting hooked. But ****, once he hooks them they are screwed. Especially if it's a big fish that takes a long time to land.

Plus this guy trolls AC plugs that have two treble hooks anyway. He needs to replace them with single barbless hooks so the fish have a chance :roll: I submit to the court some pictures of his fish I took off the AC plug forums as evidence: 
(btw-nice fish browntown)





































Also - look closely - They still have the barbs on! I am a much better sportsman! No treble hook of mine reaches the water until the barbs are pinched down or broken off.

Link to his AC plugs profile: http://acplugs.com/phpBB2/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=408


----------



## martymcfly73

RH nice homework.


----------



## cheech

Youch... busted.


----------



## FROGGER

The detective skills are strong with this one...


----------



## BrownTownUtah

I hunt for big fish in lakes and I never once said I had a problem with using Treble hooks in lakes.. It is the river, that runs in front of my house that I am concerned about..I Love using Rapalas, and AC Plugs..just not in small rivers.. Like I said before, I love to battle fish.. the feeling of being right on the brink of not being able to get them in..That is what gets my blood flowing.. I always fish Rapalas and AC'S with single hooks if the lake Regulations require it.. But for the most part, when I troll a lake I use Big Lures with big hooks because I am after the big fish.. I will say it one more time..I don't think it is necessary to use 2 treble hooks to catch 15" - 20" trout out of small rivers....That is just how I feel.


----------



## cheech

BrownTownUtah said:


> I hunt for big fish in lakes and I never once said I had a problem with using Treble hooks in lakes.. It is the river, that runs in front of my house that I am concerned about..I Love using Rapalas, and AC Plugs..just not in small rivers.. Like I said before, I love to battle fish.. the feeling of being right on the brink of not being able to get them in..That is what gets my blood flowing.. I always fish Rapalas and AC'S with single hooks if the lake Regulations require it.. But for the most part, when I troll a lake I use Big Lures with big hooks because I am after the big fish.. I will say it one more time..I don't think it is necessary to use 2 treble hooks to catch 15" - 20" trout out of small rivers....That is just how I feel.


That's just how he feels huh... I thought I read that "you must not use treble hooks to be a sportsman."

Silly me. I should have automatically implied that it was a lake vs. stream thing.

PLUS, some of RH's fish are as big if not bigger than your huge lake fish.


----------



## BrownTownUtah

ha--cheech, your a smart ass..


----------



## cheech

BrownTownUtah said:


> ha--cheech, your a smart ass..


It is rather smart. I once had a fart that was to the tune of Mary Had a Little Lamb. It was a career moment for me.


----------



## BrownTownUtah

ha,ha


----------



## seniorsetterguy

BrownTownUtah said:


> ha--cheech, your a smart ass..


My daddy always said, "Robby, there's only one thing worse than a smart-ass." Of course, I responded, "Yah, I know, Dad...a dumb-ass."

Well, interpret this however you want to.

It's fine, BTU, for you to report how you like to fish...and even to claim you caught a big fat rainbow on the middle provo...but if you don't want to be criticized on the forum, don't accuse one of your fellow fisherman of not being a sportsman because he/she uses different (and legal and ethical) tools and methods to catch fish.

It is possible to express opinions with civility and class!


----------



## FROGGER

seniorsetterguy said:


> BrownTownUtah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha--cheech, your a smart ass..
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to express opinions with civility and class!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## cane2477

BrownTownUtah said:


> I hunt for big fish in lakes and I never once said I had a problem with using Treble hooks in lakes.. It is the river, that runs in front of my house that I am concerned about..I Love using Rapalas, and AC Plugs..just not in small rivers.. Like I said before, I love to battle fish.. the feeling of being right on the brink of not being able to get them in..That is what gets my blood flowing.. I always fish Rapalas and AC'S with single hooks if the lake Regulations require it.. But for the most part, when I troll a lake I use Big Lures with big hooks because I am after the big fish.. I will say it one more time..I don't think it is necessary to use 2 treble hooks to catch 15" - 20" trout out of small rivers....That is just how I feel.


Let the backtracking begin! Nice homework RH...
You told us what gets your blood going, wanna know what gets my blood going BrownTown??? Hypocrites!


----------



## Nor-tah

BrownTownUtah said:


> I hunt for big fish in lakes and I never once said I had a problem with using Treble hooks in lakes.. It is the river, that runs in front of my house that I am concerned about..I Love using Rapalas, and AC Plugs..just not in small rivers.. Like I said before, I love to battle fish.. the feeling of being right on the brink of not being able to get them in..That is what gets my blood flowing.. I always fish Rapalas and AC'S with single hooks if the lake Regulations require it.. But for the most part, when I troll a lake I use Big Lures with big hooks because I am after the big fish.. I will say it one more time..I don't think it is necessary to use *2 treble hooks to catch 15" - 20"* trout out of *small rivers*....That is just how I feel.


 -BaHa!- 
This is TOO good!! haha 
Almost all your fish from the Nelle were in this size range? What a shame they are all dead from the trebble hooks and heavy line.
When was the provo considered a small river?

I agree with RH, fighting a fish to the brink of exhaustion is not more sporting then a quick catch and release? I am not against either one but I would not get on here after 10 posts and call someone out you you have never met about fishing methods that are legal and right. 
RH has done this for 10 years, has *your* little stretch of river gotten worse over that time? No it has only improved. Like everyone has told you, if this was bad for the fish, there would be a regulation against it. Quit raining on others parade. I think its time you tuck your tail and start apologizing for some harsh comments instead of being so freaking defensive and ****y.

Oh and these are so funny coming from you, look at all the trebles! :shock: :lol: :lol: 
http://acplugs.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1280
http://acplugs.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=961php?t=1170 
http://acplugs.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=868
In one of these you say you caught a 23 inch Brown that went 3 pounds and then in the other you caught a 21 inch Brown that went 5 pounds? :shock: How does that work?


----------



## metal_fish

Fish are capable of alot more then we give credit to even brown trout are quite *Hardy*.
They can recover from a a few hooks in the mouth. Maybe not so much in the gut. Im not saying beat the hell out of every fish you get and the'll be fine. But replacing treble hooks from a *lure? *


----------



## Nor-tah

BrownTownUtah said:


> I don't care where he is fishing....it's just to easy to hook and land a fish in the river when you have a lure that has *SIX barbed hooks on it.. Come on it is to easy.. when I catch fish I enjoy the fight because I know that any little head shake, or jump the fish could get off the barbless hook.* Let me guess--- you are using like 10-15 pound test too-huh? ha, come on


Thats not what it looks like to me? Am I missing something? :lol:


----------



## bucksandducks

Whats the difference in fighting a fish in a lake with treble hooks and a fish in a river with treble hooks? If anything it is worst in a lake because they may be at deeper and so you have to haul them all the way up to the surface. What an idiotic hypocritical ass. :roll:


----------



## Gameface

I guess I don't understand. Either way you have to get the fish to bite first, right? At that point don't you want to give yourself the best chance at hooking the fish? I mean, the point of fishing is to catch fish, isn't it? So why handicap yourself? I guess if you're some master fisherman who is sick of catching so many fish, do what you've got to do to get your catch rate down to where you want it. But for me I seem to have a problem catching fish, treble hook or not. So I'm still happy with whatever works and I wouldn't think of holding it against another fisherman for doing the same (so long as it's using legal means).

I guess I haven't been fishing long enough to understand why people who fish for one species or another, or use one method or another, hate those who do things differently. I guess one day I'll learn to look down on people who don't fish like me, but for now I just want to catch a dang fish now and then. Sometimes I even kill it and eat it (gasp!).

Oh well...


----------



## SteepNDeep

Mom always said....give them enough rope....  . Nice homework RH.

OK, I'll take the bait on that question- the "why does it matter." It doesn't matter at all how a fish is caught if we're allowed to kill and eat it, but it does matter for areas like the Provo River where, unfortunately, you can't keep any fish over a certain size. In other words, why not do what you can to help ensure a safe catch and release as we all still want to catch big, purple cheeked browns. Legal is legal, and to each their own. For some, the "their own" chosen way is to bend barbs, wet hands, release and catch quickly or whatever. That's at least my take on the why might it matter question. And BTU is wholly right for him, just no need to impose on others and get caught with his pants down  in the process. 

A big bow or cutt in the Provo seems an uncommon commodity. So, I try to be decent to them when I catch so they stay strong for the next guy - which may be me anyway 8) . The browns I just huck against the nearest tree trunk, or rip out the gills and drink their blood before releasing them.


----------



## FROGGER

SteepNDeep said:


> "why does it matter." It doesn't matter at all how a fish is caught if we're allowed to kill and eat it, but it does matter for areas like the Provo River where, unfortunately, you can't keep any fish over a certain size.


First off, very few of us if any work for the DWR, They are the professionals and they set the rules, if they are not saying use only single barbless hooks then it becomes a personal decision, one that each of us has to make but there is no need to call someone less of a "sportsman" for doing something 100% legal.

If the DWR felt that large amount of fish were being adversely harmed by dual treble hooks there would be change. We don't need to police each other... we don't get paid enough...


----------



## SteepNDeep

I'm just trying to convey why someone would feel that way. Nothing more.


----------



## flyguy7

The difference is Jordanelle DOES NOT have a size restriction in regards to what you can and cannot keep and the middle Provo DOES (2 fish under 15 inches). If you catch anything larger than 15 inches on the middle provo it has to be released. Any fish caught on a plug with double treble hooks and then released is going to have a MUCH higher mortality rate than those caught with single hooks. It may be legal to fish with trebles but the responsible thing to do if you are fishing in a river with size restrictions is to go to single hooks on your plugs. Also letting the fish bounce around in the dry rocks that you plan to release is pretty much putting one fin in the grave for the fish already.


----------



## orvis1

WOW! I go away for a few days and look what happens......


----------



## FROGGER

orvis1 said:


> WOW! I go away for a few days and look what happens......


This is why you are no longer allowed to be gone for more than a day...


----------

